# Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??



## Heilbutt (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Boardies,
habe mich am Wochenende mal nach Rutenhaltern für Brandungsruten 
umgesehen. (Für zwei Ruten)
Am besten sind, denk ich mal, die massiven verstellbaren Dreibeine?!
Die robust aussehenden waren mir jedoch zu teuer und zu sperrig,
dafür, daß die fast das ganze Jahr in meinem süddeutschen Keller rumgammeln.
Dann gabs noch die Ausführung Erdspeer, Rutenaufnahme, verzinkt, fertig.
Nun bin ich am überlegen, mir sowas aus Edelstahl - etwas stabiler und
langlebiger - selber zu bauen.
Wer hat diesbezüglich Tipps (Bauform, Länge,usw...)???
Die Rohmaterialien hab ich im großen und ganzen.


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Schau mal bei Meeresangler Schwerin auf die Homeapge. Das Dreibein habe ich mir auch so ähnlich selbst gebaut.


----------



## nikmark (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Moin,
auf Meeresangler Schwerin's Homepage findest du eine Bastelanleitung für ein Dreibein.

www.meeresangler-schwerin.de

Dort links auf Geräte-Tipps klicken und dann findest du die Anleitung !

Nikmark


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Danke erstmal,
von eher einfachen, handlicheren und kleineren Erdspiessen haltet
ihr dann wohl eher weniger?!?


----------



## Christian D (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Lass den Quatsch mit dem Selberbauen!

Hab mir vor kurzer Zeit das Cygnet Grand Snyper gekauft. Eigentlich ein RodPod aus dem Karpfenbereich, aber auch als HighPod ohne ende stabil und universell einsetzbar! Kleines Packmaß, bombenfester Stand, tolle Optik, absolute langlebigkeit. Einziges Manko: krasser Preis, dafür was für lange Zeit. Bin von diesem "4-Bein" absolut überzeugt.


----------



## Micky (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*



> Lass den Quatsch mit dem Selberbauen!


 Würd ich so nicht sagen, hab schon bei zwei Leuten gesehen das die Anbleitung von MS ne feine Sache ist, sofern etwas handwerkliches Geschick vorhanden ist. Angesichts der Materialkosten + Zeitaufwand würde ich allerdings doch eher sagen: 40-50 Euro investieren und eines kaufen!
Wenn es in der Brandung "mal zur Sache" geht, dann möchte ich nicht mehr so´n Klappergestell stehen haben!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Aus Edelstahl ?

20mm Rundstahl, 1,65m lang, dreiteilig.
Unterteil : Spitze andrehen und in der Gegenseite ein M10 Sackloch.
              Winkel von 40 x 40 x 5 auf 20cm abschneiden und mit der
              flachen Seite nach oben anschweißen.
Mittelteil : Gewindestift und an der Gegenseite ein Sackloch.
              Flachstahl 40 x 6, 15cm lang mit Kunststoffaufnahme für den
              Rutenboden an der Gegenseite anschweißen.
Oberteil:  Gewindestift und an der Gegenseite ein Flachstahl 20 x 4 V -
             förmig gewinkelt anschweißen. Mit Tesamoll auskleiden.

 Schweißarbeiten nur am zusammengedrehten Gesamtteil.

Absolut stabiler Rutenhalter für die Ewigkeit. Orkanerprobt.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,
ich glaub dir gerne dass das Teil stabil genug für jede Wetterlage ist aber wer zum Teufel soll das Ding transportieren??? Ich Trottel hab mir auch mal solch Dreibein aus V4A gefertigt und war mächtig stolz drauf aber ich hab das Ding wieder zerlegt da es einfach viel zu schwer war für die langen Fußmärsche zum Strand. Fazit: Deibeine für's Brandungsangeln NUR aus Alu und nichts anderen!!! 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Hallo Klaus S

Zum Glück ist das kein Dreibein, wiegt aber doch ordentlich.
Am Sandstrand brauchst Du den Rutenhalter nur hochheben und mit Wucht fallenlassen. Auch bei Steinstränden wie Sletterhage rückt der fast jeden Stein an die Seite. Ohne Hammer. Einfach mit den Füssen auf den Winkel stellen und das Teil in den Kies schaukeln.
Ich muß leider zugeben, dass ich mich mit einem Dreibein nicht anfreunden kann. Geschmacksache. Ich fühl mich wohler, wenn die Ruten mindestens 5m auseinander stehen. Ist besser bei Seitenwind oder Driftmontage. Ausserdem habe ich die Rolle gern in Augenhöhe und lege die Rute nicht in den Sand, oder lehne sie nicht an den Rutenhalter. Gewohnheit.
Eine kleine Macke am Hohlglas und schon bricht die Rute beim nächsten Wurf.
Mit Winkel - Blechen und höhenverstellbarer Aufnahme habe ich es auch schon probiert. So lange das Material noch nicht verbogen ist, sind die Halter stabil. Aber einmal weich geworden, schwankt die Rute wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Hartaluminium ist eine Alternative, aber nicht salzwasserbeständig und an den Schweißnähten brüchig beim Eintreiben.
Bei meinen seltsamen Ansichten benötigte ich zwei Dreibeine. Die sind zwar leichter als stabile Einzelhalter, aber meine Hände werden nicht größer.
Quizfrage: Einmal richtig schleppen oder zweimal laufen. Angelsport fängt beim transportieren an.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Ach, jetzt habe ich gecheckt.#q

Dreiteilig heißt nicht Dreibein. Der Rutenhalter wird aus drei Teilen zusammengeschraubt. Jedes Teil ist 55cm lang und passt in jede Angeltasche.


----------



## hd-treiber (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rumpelrudi,
> ich glaub dir gerne dass das Teil stabil genug für jede Wetterlage ist aber wer zum Teufel soll das Ding transportieren??? Ich Trottel hab mir auch mal solch Dreibein aus V4A gefertigt und war mächtig stolz drauf aber ich hab das Ding wieder zerlegt da es einfach viel zu schwer war für die langen Fußmärsche zum Strand. Fazit: Deibeine für's Brandungsangeln NUR aus Alu und nichts anderen!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus S.


 
Zu schwer ist das Stichwort!
Hatte mal selbstgebaute Erdspiesse für die Brandung, sehr stabil. Ja aber zum Transport biste bald zusammengeklappt, wenn Du davon 2 oder 3 mit zum Strand schleppen musst. Zumal die restliche Ausrüstung ja auch nicht unbedingt wenig ist...


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Edelstahl ?
> 
> 20mm Rundstahl, 1,65m lang, dreiteilig.
> Unterteil : Spitze andrehen und in der Gegenseite ein M10 Sackloch.
> ...


 
#6 Genauuuu Sooo hab ich mir das auch gedacht.
Nur eben aus Edelstahlrohr. Hab deine Arbeitsanweisung zwar
zweimal lesen müssen bis auch ich kapiert hab, daß du ein "Einbein"
meinst, aber jetzt.....
Es gibt also doch Angler, die diese Lösung bevorzugen.
Eines ist mir aber noch eingefallen:
Besteht bei einem einfachen, runden Erdspeer nicht die Gefahr,
daß der sich durch z.B. schrägen Zug an der 
Angelschnur im feinen Sand  verdreht, und somit die Rute rausfällt??!!??
Dies könnte man ja mit einem kleinen "Leitblech" im unteren Bereich
verhindern.


----------



## hd-treiber (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*



			
				Heilbutt schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Genauuuu Sooo hab ich mir das auch gedacht.
> Nur eben aus Edelstahlrohr. Hab deine Arbeitsanweisung zwar
> zweimal lesen müssen bis auch ich kapiert hab, daß du ein "Einbein"
> meinst, aber jetzt.....
> ...


 
Betreib doch mal etwas "Industriespionage" bei Teilen, die man kaufen kann....|supergri 
Da ist auch immer so ein kleines Dreieck mir dran, das man zum einen zum Reintreten benutzen kann und dann halt zur Stabilisierung.


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Wüsste nur gern, ob dieses Dreieck eher zum reintrampeln - oder
gegen Verdrehung im Sand - oder wirklich für BEIDES wichtig ist.

(Industrielösungen sind ja bekanntlich oft nicht immer das Optimum
sonden meistens eher ein Kompromiß. Zumindest bei solchen Massenteilen)


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hab mir vor kurzer Zeit das Cygnet Grand Snyper gekauft. Eigentlich ein RodPod aus dem Karpfenbereich, aber auch als HighPod ohne ende stabil und universell einsetzbar! Kleines Packmaß, bombenfester Stand, tolle Optik, absolute langlebigkeit. Einziges Manko: krasser Preis, dafür was für lange Zeit. Bin von diesem "4-Bein" absolut überzeugt.



Mama mia, Du nimmst das Snyper in der Brandung? Ich hab das Teil ja auch und bin beim Karpfenangeln absolut begeistert auch als High Pod, aber ich käme nie auf die Idee das schweineteure Teil als Rutenhalter bei Salz und Sand zu gebrauchen...  #t 

Ich habe mir meinen Rutenhalter auch selbstgebaut, weil mir das Packmaß und die Stabilität der handelsüblichen Dreibeine nicht zusagte. Ein Ganzmetall-Dreibein-Adapter mit relativ engem Spreizwinkel, 3 Nash Power Bivvy Sticks in 48 Zoll, eine Eigenbau Buzzerbar aus Aluminiumvierkant versehen mit zwei variablen Rutenklemmen, die untere Rutenauflage besteht aus einem Winkeladapter an einem Stick. Der Winkeladapter stabilisiert eine zweite Buzzerbar mit Highpod-Bechern.
Superschnell zusammengebaut, kleinstes Packmaß, mit einem Sandsack am Haken des Dreibeinadapters bombenfester Stand.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

@ Heilbutt

Gute Idee mit dem Niro - Rohr.
Kannst ja nur das Unterteil, was in den Sand/Kies gedrückt wird, massiv machen.
Als Verdrehsicherung ist doch das Winkeleisen dran.
Hat die gleiche Funktion, wie das Dreieck. Nur besser, weil Du Dich wirklich drauf stellen kannst und einen breiteren Anschlag am Boden hast. Du kannst den Rutenhalter bei auflaufender Flut problemlos im Wasser stehen lassen. Keine Welle gräbt den aus.
Als ich einmal vor Bojendorf bei Windstärke 8, mit Orkanböen von vorne stand, habe ich den Rutenhalter einfach umgedreht, damit die Rute nicht herausgeweht wird.
War so`n Verbandsangeln, wo wir nicht eher aufhören durften, bis sechs Fänger registriert waren. Grausam, die Wellen waren 1,70 hoch. War das größte Rutensterben, was ich je erlebt habe.


----------



## Rosi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*



			
				Heilbutt schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal,
> von eher einfachen, handlicheren und kleineren Erdspiessen haltet
> ihr dann wohl eher weniger?!?


 
sehr wenig
Erstens stehen die Dinger nur in reinem Sandboden fest. Meist ist der Boden aber steiniger, dann fallen die bei Wind um, wenn eine lange, schwere Brandungsrute drin steht.
Zweitens bekommt man die Rute nicht richtig steil darin aufgestellt. Das ist besonders bei starker Brandung wichtig, sonst rollt das Blei irgendwo ans Ufer und du hast meterlange Krautbündel an der Sehne.

Ein Dreibein ist einfach unschlagbar.

Diese kleinen Rutenstecker sind für Südfrankreich/Mittelmeer gut geeignet. Man muß nicht so viel schleppen und dort ist überwiegend reiner Sandboden. Mein Dreibein wurde mitleidig belächelt.


----------



## Big Fish (21. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Grüßty mal zusammen wer kennt denn eine internet seite wo ich eine bauanleitung für einen rutenhalter dreibein herbekomme oder wer könnte mir genaueres in der richtung mal schicken ...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/


----------



## nibbler001 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsrutenhalter wie selberbauen??*

Euerer meinung mit den ERdspießständern würde ich jetzt mal ganz eindeutig wiedersprechen.

Die Sind ganz einfach selbst zu bauen und halten Bombenfest.

Einfach n Rohr in der Länge eures Rutenhansteils (Rutenfuß bis 5cm vor der Rolle) besorgen. Da kommen dan bei 5 und 15 cm zwei M10 - M17 Muttern aufgeschweißt/Lötet (das Rohr an den Stellen auch im entsprechenden durchmesser durchbohren).

Dann Braucht ihr n Winkel (mi9n 50 cm Lang).

Den Winkel sägt ihr Spitzt ab.

Zum Packen: Schrauben Lösen und ´den Winkel mit der Spitzern Seite nach oben am Rohr Festschrauben.

Zum Einsatz: Schrauben Lösen und den Winkel mit der Spitzen Seite nach unten Fixieren.  Den Winkel dann bis zum Anschlag in die ERde rammen. Rute REinstellen und aufn Biss warten^^.

So hat n Kumpel den Gebaut. Dreibein ist jedoch eindeutig vorzuziehen.
Wenn ihr so nen Erdspieß verwendet solltet ihr denn auf jeden fall auf der Innenseite auskleiden, sonst ist die Rute Tierisch schnell verkratzt.


----------

